# What collar and leash is best?



## kimn818 (Mar 8, 2016)

I am a first time pit bull terrier mix owner.. adoption will be final in one week! 

What collar and leash is best? 
Any other tips for me? 

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## dogma (Aug 3, 2015)

Congrats! How old? Don't forget to post pics!

Depends on your dog and your needs, I guess. Me? I like a martingale collar (it's a limited slip collar, tightens to a certain point if dog pulls but won't choke him and he can't slip out) and my well-worked leather leash. (J&J Dog Supply leashes, which are braided, not stitched). 

I have some nylon leashes, they work okay with Murphy and Riley, both older dogs, and neither of whom will pull when wearing a collar. With my youngster, Michaela, who is apt to lunge at birds, rabbits, frogs, squirrels, dogs, etc., I like my leather leash best since I've gotten burned (literally) when the nylon leash slid through my hand before I could tighten my grip.

All of my dogs go to puppy (if they're at that age) and/or basic obedience classes. If they like that game, I'll continue into competitive obedience or Rally-O with them, If not, I find what they like (agility, barn hunt, nosework, tracking, urban mushing, lure coursing) and we'll do that. I've had a couple of dogs who just liked hiking and woods walking, so we did that. The point is to do something with your dog, to keep them active and engaged.


----------



## kimn818 (Mar 8, 2016)

dogma said:


> Congrats! How old? Don't forget to post pics!
> 
> Depends on your dog and your needs, I guess. Me? I like a martingale collar (it's a limited slip collar, tightens to a certain point if dog pulls but won't choke him and he can't slip out) and my well-worked leather leash. (J&J Dog Supply leashes, which are braided, not stitched).
> 
> ...


Thanks! He is 5 and was surrendered by his owner because he's "hyper".. It was love at first sight!









Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## kimn818 (Mar 8, 2016)

I bought a martingale collar and a thick nylon leash. I am visiting him again tomorrow and will interact with him more. I have to wait on bringing him home until his dog run is set up. I work so he needs some place secure to be when I'm not home. Otherwise he will be inside with us. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

kimn818 said:


> I am a first time pit bull terrier mix owner.. adoption will be final in one week!
> 
> What collar and leash is best?
> Any other tips for me?
> ...


That is like asking a group of men at a bar what is the best beer or shot. 
It is all a matter of opinion.

However, forget about Wal Mart (Fall-A-Part Mart is what you need to remember: Chinese eat dogs, so never trust what they make for dogs!).


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

kimn818 said:


> I bought a martingale collar and a thick nylon leash. I am visiting him again tomorrow and will interact with him more. I have to wait on bringing him home until his dog run is set up. I work so he needs some place secure to be when I'm not home. Otherwise he will be inside with us.


What are you using for a run?

Don't go "cheap".

Also, be sure he spends some time in it supervised before you leave him in it all day. Watch his behavior -- is he looking for a way out, etc. Watch him while you are there, then leave and observe for a while from a distance, leave for short time and then come back, etc. Show him you will return by returning in a fairly short time.


----------



## dogma (Aug 3, 2015)

A handsome boy!



Blossom01 said:


> Also, be sure he spends some time in it supervised before you leave him in it all day. Watch his behavior -- is he looking for a way out, etc. Watch him while you are there, then leave and observe for a while from a distance, leave for short time and then come back, etc. Show him you will return by returning in a fairly short time.


Good points. I also have a 'leaving ritual'; I do the same thing/say the same words every time I leave (everyone gets a biscuit, everyone is told to be good and watch the house). The dogs have learned I always come back, so no one worries and they go find the best places to snooze or a cow hoof/horn to chew on.

The only other questions I would have are can his dog run be seen easily from road or sidewalk? Can anyone walk onto your property to access it? Not trying to be paranoid (okay, maybe a little), but I don't trust John Q Public any further than I can throw them.


----------



## OpiesHooman (Feb 8, 2016)

I'd suggest finding the thickest leash available. My Opie is great not chewing on his leash, Lyla, however, is like 8 months and has chewed through 2 leashes and this current leash is about to break too. GO THICK!!


----------



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey, First things first, congrats on such a handsom dog. Second, I have a pretty energetic dog as well. She is very well trained so on a leash she walks right next to me, but she has a habit if breaking chains when I need to leave her for a bit. (I live in an ache age, so she has a long chain to fun on.) here's what I ended up doing, so I can choose to use the choke chain of not. It's more of a training tool, and after much observation I ha e decided that se is safe with a collar like this. It's nice because I can hook up the leather collar and choker, and I'd she breaks the leather one there is a secondary. I would only recommend this to someone with a set up like mine tho. 
Hope this helps.
-Jaymond


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

black...


----------

